# Strawberry 07/18



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Me & my dad hit the berry yesterday morning, decided to sleep in a little, didnt get up there until about 9. All I can say is it was a HOT day, Both temps and the fishing. We ended up catching 35-40 fish, but no biggies today. Largest was about 20" caught quite a few under the slot also . 
Heres a few. All just normal strawberry cutts













































About 7:30ish the storm came rolling in, so we decided to start trolling back to the marina. 



























On the way back I had a hookup that felt like it was a bigger one, get it to the boat & whattaya know, it was a about 18" koke, Went to pull it into the boat & the **** thing came off :x (Guess we should have used the net, we have it for a reason right :roll: ) Anyways, Just as we were pulling the boat out of the water, the monsoon started. Makes it fun putting the boat cover on in 50 mph wind :lol:


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice going guys.  

Glad you got of the water.

BD


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Good stuff Stevo. I would love to get a Koke, too bad about the lip rippin. Next time huh. :mrgreen:


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

looks like you had an awesome time! I'd love to fish strawberry one of these days. :mrgreen:


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

Sounds like a fun trip. I am hoping to get up there in the next week or so.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, yea it was definately a good day. Im hoping I didnt rip the lip on that koke & that the hook just came out of its mouth. Im going to definately use the net from now on with them.

We seemed to notice that the fish that were biting were in water that was over 70 ft deep, down about 30 feet. The fish were on the graph all day long at the 30 ft depth, but they just wouldnt bite in the shallower water for some reason. When we got there the entire chickencreek west bay was full of boats (Seriously like 60-70 boats stacked up) The DWR guy at the marina said he thinks thats where the rainbows were at. Seemed like everyone was just jigging for them over there. We trolled over through that area & didnt pick up much.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That storm was pretty fierce good to see you got the boat out and got into some fish!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

It wasnt too bad of a storm while we were there, but when we got the boat loaded(about 9ish) all hell broke loose. Huge winds and the rain started coming down pretty hard. felt kinda bad for the people still coming in :roll: 

Hey when we gonna hit it??


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

That bay is always full of boats,the jigging over there is usually pretty good,but most people just get in there because they see all the boats and figure the fishing must be good.

Great report thanks for sharing.

fnf 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> It wasnt too bad of a storm while we were there, but when we got the boat loaded(about 9ish) all hell broke loose. Huge winds and the rain started coming down pretty hard. felt kinda bad for the people still coming in :roll:
> 
> Hey when we gonna hit it??


My family is out of town the rest of the week. They have the truck and most of my gear but if you wanna run up one night I would keep you company. I still haven't been out in that sexy blue beast of yours yet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's good of you to get out with your old man. I'm sure he appreciates the fact that you do. Nice trip.


----------

